# my new fish tank...



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i have been so busy with work and remodeling our house that i have not been on SM very much recently, thanks Sher and the mods for keeping this place going :thumbsup: 

we had a 55 gallon tank in the living room, one of my dreams has always been an in wall tank and with the house remodel, my dream has become a reality, we turned a closet and living room wall into our aquarium, Kim has loved it and hated it 

hope you enjoy the progress...





























just FYI, i have done this all myself with the help& blessing of my wife only!, there is more to come :biggrin:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

oh, this is a 135 gallon tank, 6' wide, 2' tall, 2 ' deep approximate :smstarz:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! Joe that is a very large aquarium. Is it salt water or fresh water? Looking good.........can't wait to see the finished results.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Very cool! I've always loved watching fish! :biggrin:


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

whooooa! 
cool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!!! A former employee had a huge "In-Wall" aquarium. I was in love!!

Your's is beautiful. I understand your dream, as I also want one. 

Good Job, Joe. I'm excited for you, and jealous, at the same time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ania (May 14, 2004)

I love it! You did an amazing job. Very creative.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow your giving me ideas!! I have a 90 gallon salt water tank. Yours is fresh water right....I think I recognize some of those little fishies. Nice job and very patient wife...LOL


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Joe that is gorgeous!! the results are sure worth all your labor!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

nice upgrade..i see some tigerbarbs and some tetras...what else u have in that monster?


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow That is awesome!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

That is amazing! I loved being able to see the progression of all your hard work. I would love to have one of those.

How much work goes into keeping it clean?(the water quality and tank)?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WOW - that looks GREAT :chili: :chili: :chili: . Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's very cool!! I love fish tanks!! Wish I had room for one in my teeny weeny little apartment.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

HEHEHEEHE that is a GREAT job Joe... I say toss in a few baby Oscars.... then the fun begins.

:smrofl: 

I had started with tanks when we lived in Japan and so since I was 11 I had at least two tanks of fresh water fishies... I loved Angel Fish and Discus. Grew from 20 Gal Tank to 100 Gal. Then after moving to FLA, I went Salt and love Humahumas (Trigger Fish from Hawaii).

However, due to power loss during Andrew... when I LOST my fishes, I never went back. 

Till Sara last year, found a "cute" little tank at a yard sale... oh yeah. So now she has some Tetras in it.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is awesome. You are so talented in everything you do! I love watching fish swim around - it's so relaxing, but it would stress me out to have to keep up with it so I don't have an aquarium anymore.

Linda


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow! You did a great job and I can't wait to see what else you're doing


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

How cool that it's built in. I love aquariums. Watching fish swim about is _very_ relaxing.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

That is so cool - great job! Don't know anything about fish and never had an aquarium, but I do enjoy watching the fishies.
My doctor has one - much smaller - in his office, and it's very calming to watch. I'm sure it will be well worth all the hard
work.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:wine: Firstly you need this <---- - was that a closet in the back that now houses the tank - I love it - I once saw a movie with Robert Downey Jnr where he went to this house and the whole wall was a continuous fish tank - from then on I've always wanted one in a wall - how awesome ....

Good job Joe - I'm impressed !!! :rochard:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Sep 5 2008, 06:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630164


> How cool that it's built in. I love aquariums. Watching fish swim about is _very_ relaxing.[/B]


i hope its easy to clean ...LOL :wub: jo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow Joe, that is impressive to say the least!!!!! Please post when you get the wall painted..........I love it. They had a program on HGTV about the hugh fish tanks. I did not realize how expensive it was to have a company come into your home and do this. One home had an impressive one in their kitchen built into the wall. You would never think kitchen but it was gorgeous! That is a lot of hard work........Fantastic job!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, that looks awesome.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Stunning tank Joe!!! I love fish tanks...we have a 30 gallon at our office....it's funny b/c you actually get attached to the fish. I have a little pet cemetary for the ones that have passed on. People think I'm crazy...but after having them a few years I feel too terrible flushing them down the toilet.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow Joe, you are such a handyman around the house, you have surely outdone yourself now :aktion033: :aktion033: 
I had a 4' tank and an octagonal years ago. I had ciclids and oscars in the 4' and angel fish in the octagonal which was 4' tall, ideal for angels as they like deep water. Eventually the work and upkeep became way too much for me, plus my 4 Burmese cats were very keen on leaping up on top of the 4' rectangle one and sitting watching the fish, fortunately for the fish it had a cover :HistericalSmiley: 
I always enjoyed sitting and watching the fish though, and my oscars were great for eating from my fingers, they do recognize you and come to the surface to greet you, but they also make the tank dirty and are also aggressive with other fish, they eat smaller ones and fight with others their own size eeeeeeeeeeek :w00t: 
I do look forward to seeing your tank when it's finished, I have always loved built in tanks, they look fabulous :thumbsup:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

How cool!! You did a great job!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

That's beautiful Joe!! You did a nice job. 

My BF and I maintain a 90 gal. salt water tank and another 45 gal SW tank. When we buy a house together we want to put it in the wall like that. Doing stuff with the fish tank is one my favorite things to do together. AND whenever I'm over looking at the tank...Izzy always wants me to pick her up so she can the fish and corals too. It's so cute!!

Leslie


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone for the kind comments, its been alot of work but a fun experience at the same time, i love sitting and watching him, i cant wait till our living room remodel is completely done, i got the picture framing around it today...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm impressed!!!! Very nice!!! B)


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

WOW!!! That tank is beautiful! Looks like you have the Monterey Bay Aquarium in your house!!!

How peaceful it will be to watch this gorgeous display! :chili: 

You did great work!!!!!! :dothewave: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like fresh water fish as I see some Angel Fish in there.

Have you ever done Salt Water?

We've done both and when we were living in Boca Raton, we had a salt water tank built into the wall. It's soooooooooooooo relazing. 

Great job -- as always!!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Sep 8 2008, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632032


> Looks like fresh water fish as I see some Angel Fish in there.
> 
> Have you ever done Salt Water?
> 
> ...


thanks, its freshwater but no angel fish, you are probably seeing the silver dollars, they are the biggest in the tank, i have never done saltwater, maybe someday but it always seemed like it takes more work than i want to invest in a tank


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Joe -- at the beginning salt water is tough, but once you get it going it works out well.

I love fresh water too. When I was a little girl, we had a fresh water tank on the top of the grand piano. LOL -- Anyway, on Saturdays, my Dad and I would go look at new fish or new things for the tank. It is a great memory of a fun time with my Dad. He really got me into aquariums. He had passed on before I got brave enough to tackle salt water.

And - yes, it is the Silver Dollars that I noticed.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((((((((JOE THAT'S AWESOME)))))))))) I love fish tanks so calming. I'm anxious to see it when it's finished.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, amazing!! :thmbup: Now that's a fish tank! Pretty cool....you're good to have around the house.  

So where's all the closet "stuff" now?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe, gosh, this thread has not come up for me until now. First I see a thread, "My little Mermaid" ... then a couple threads down I see "My new fish tank".... sort of thought maybe the mermaid would be in your tank!! :goof: 

Anywho..... you have done an amazing job. How perfect that you had the closet and wall right there ... it couldn't have been a better situation!!! :good post - perfect 10: I know you will enjoy it so much!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That's awesome :rochard: And way cool that you did all the work yourself! :woohoo2:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

well, i havent updated this for awhile, the painter just left, he got the first coat done, coming tommorow to do the second coat and saturday to paint the trim and all the doors, the paint really sets the tank off


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Looks great!!! I missed this whole thread...the wall color sets the fabulous tank off very nicely! Terrifiic workmanship!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, it looks soooo wonderful!!! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks awesome, Joe!! You are *beyond* handy!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

SO COOL!!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Joe.. it looks FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job you've done there!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

looks great! i just finished cycling my 4th tank and have new discus arriving tomorrow from florida! i cant wait. i just love my aquariums


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW

That tank looks cool


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

It looks great, Joe!! :aktion033: Love the wall color, too!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job Joe!! :biggrin:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

It looks great!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Beautiful!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just now saw this thread.......GREAT!!! It looks so good with the picture framing painted and the walls........now, I want to see a pic with the furniture in and the lightning and the tank then. It will really show it off!!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Wow way to go Joe!!~!! :aktion033: :aktion033: **







*
*
How about some Siamese fighting fish in there????   that should 'liven' things up!!

Fish are so calming to watch. Good job. Wanna come 'under down under' and do one for me???


Hugs and missing tail wags


Dede and (waiting for Katie) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage


*


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone for the kind comments, this has been a great project even though it has taken us awhile a little at a time, (painting is the one thing i refuse to do :smstarz: ) so last night the painter got the second coat on the walls done and today he got the first coat done on the trim and doors, tommorow he'll finish up with a second coat on the trim and doors, he is doing it as a side job and only charging us 200.00, i'm going to give him at least 300.00 for doing such a great job

our new sectional should be coming in anytime and we can start decorating and adding furniture in the next couple of weeks...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The tank looks so good in the picture with the lights on........can't paint make a difference in a room!!! It really is going to be nice with a new sofa and all the furniture back in.........more pics Joe!!!!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW Joe. I am impressed. I can tell how much sweat went into this project. I think fish are so neat and relaxing to watch. I can't wait to see your finished room complete with furniture.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow, looks like a house in the movies. I never seen anything like it before except the first time you posted it. 

(don't listen to Dede :w00t: )LOL


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

looks really kewl....I dare not show my husband...wouldn't want to give him any ideas...lol....


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

I love the paint color! It's subtle, yet it stands out so beautifully. Thanks for showing us the progress through the pictures.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Wow, it turned out great...the whole project.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow Joe, you sure did a great job :aktion033: :aktion033: 
I love the colors too, can't wait to see how it all looks with all the furniture back in :thumbsup:


----------

